# Lake Eucumbene - Sat 3rd, morning



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaLLN/cAADPfgAASQOUCACIkXAA/79+gMAEKraInoVPRqNM9U9RibUwTaT1Bqn6Eg0ngiPKAANBo1CZJo3pJ6NQDE0GBOqcbscEw1PcloODtXYjnCHKX1vmoBGm/PfoJtsjRyZhnf9yHEzvxNDM3fCj7UpBr6OxV0+Vn3EgmxEeK0QtYpnMyKlUVzWcSYsZdSkZsCtQ8tMnN+uD7BKkMUgMRIOId0Vl/a+NHvQVzZdJShNioGsbgprAuEKArtY+nrADwvxb2ZnQEEdhYIxnzXi+UgRLYAahzkJdJCr6ArB2KOFeirIcrS060pkLopN9wi/gyscERno47LNcKLaAXK69eeArRAZYRBO5AAkduDSaqpYLzBCoZ7UOQgklG4u5IpwoSFFlm/uA=


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Make sure you grab some Eucumbine Specials, they are not called that for nothing! dual depth so you can get them to 3.5 meters for when the sun comes up......they are tassie devils but with Yellow wings, something about match the hatch.......wish I could join you! but i will wait unti may when it cools down a bit more.

Ash

oh, double check if your near a boat launch area! the water levels are still dropping and you might have a meter or two of mud to get to the water, and it's soft, so be very aware!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Very very keen but alas it is impossible with my parents in town this weekend ( If it were not for them I would not have been born let alone yak fishing ), have to give it a miss but looking forward to getting the yak down there sooner or later with or without you guys, love to get the Outfitter fully rigged up for some serious trolling for Trout.

Looking forward to your trip report Mr 5am


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd/+VZ4AADLfgAAScKewEgS4kQo/7/+gMAEBlhqekyIGibUnpPJPQQD0noahET1G1NAAAAAANBqeSTKaepo009QBoAA00EOfjFXfXXpIWSfr/IUSH70hpx+4iEURqS+oaoO2lkq4QgatNK1FGybW0OeWCFqK+fWfk+9op5DCdrdmgbjiXDP2Ey3RnCNmHrlqOC0+DSd2URybMuzuwizUhTCQVCsqku57NTXN487kWbB+SvHd+jwFZI+L2Fqo+cpuvA3xbgDKcmZwJBVjVh+C5BXUa6+sHuvjkOE7oey7NOaQ2xewT72WMp6RcSQqGNXEiVJnKoZ6Qw0wZ9gz9MQaJcRdarj89574FBwr82VRJWKC/FGCHIstR34PJJ4ECQER2QEqBMAnFxowmZSgF1BSDr00JE0Z1FCl/xdyRThQkN/+VZ4=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Red - how does the camping work at Eucumbene? Do you need to book sites etc or is it bush style? I'm a maybe for this one, depends what time I can knock off on Friday arvo. :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf/FoZEAAENfgAASQYf/cqkQFoo///+wMAEDARTaNFP1TCPSaYjI0YjQNpNBoMaGhoAMhoAAAAANU8JqYU2mij9KYgAAyD0I9RAPMeF6sO6QG4zxd6d1uQQYNT5z5Eta4UufWoXFjpRGYsoCipk55i3qCtt8jG7wgOIoLG1XxT12VQoKVY2StFiAbTalRsff6QvmsRKXhN+kmVrsp8cgvgnIyOVWCSyV9EYnFHa7gDN+7cERAiHQ3jLi5A/4vMFMmkH7z38KQEFgynB+o4hLrnKk4iiF7pZou0tl2bNXl+YuGmuTxQyvrjMGK9Iy1ky8c5bIMPAqgiU4oyQ5MamL4TBWuIbaTrEJQYX9VctVkgWOBmDORIwR6utUmvJWYTJ4gMILEFYUAlIpS3R+df7R4cBLmp/i7kinChIf+LQyIA==


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Bugger ... bugger ... bugger 

I would love to tag along, boss in in Melbourne and I am pooch duty.

Have a great time

Victor


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT/AD+sAAB9fgAASYKOAGCBAVSA+796gIACKhqaamaak9T1G1Aepo8pp6aglTQ1TNJmoGmaBqYmCYIPMQsS/lPFLutrQ7FU4pAhXaLcrF47JmSbSw46XxgFwhBCstnU9Uahv8GvS6neg4ZtLs9GRkcoEqEEYJ31dykV5jSMkZkG+cbq3uF3ENHw6nnETeFKrWcTwI0NsHHiDBabFcpzhU5JrDoXckU4UJA/wA/rA


----------

